# PC Wächter wird nicht er kannt



## Nico der erste (14. März 2008)

Hallo mein Dr Kaiser PC Wächter wird nicht erkannt.Die Karte ist drine bloß wenn ich auf den Geräte Maneger gehe steht da PCI Gerät mit so einem Ausrufe zeichen. Und wenn ich den Wächter installieren will steht da ich solle zu erst die Hardware installieren.

Ich brauche Hilfe

P.S Ich habe Win Vista 32 bit und die Wächter Version 5.2


----------

